

Lattes, Slowmo and Why Mobile Video Will Catch - PTPells
https://medium.com/mobile-culture/bfa326bed09a

======
a3voices
Slowmo reminds me of this:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKtad9DGxrw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKtad9DGxrw)

